# Scared??? of the yard!



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Just introduced Izzy in the General Forum but thought I should ask this question here! Izzy is a delightful dog and usually well behaved, but we have come up with a major problem. She does not want to go into the yard when it is dark out, actually does not like it that much at anytime. 

We have put up lights, go out there with her....day and night...try spending time with her out there...but she usually just stands still and looks around apprehensively. In the evening especially we have to literally carry her down a few stairs and she turns and runs back up. She may pee quickly and back up she goes. Now (for the last few days ) she has pooped during the night in our bathroom...she sleeps with us and evidently gets up in the middle of the night and goes!!!!!! 

We are getting a baby sister for her in a couple of weeks and are glad that if this had to happen it was before that. I am sure we would be blaming it on her being upset about the new puppy! 

Please, Please does anyone have any suggestions? I could crate her at night (which I have not had to do since she was 3 months old) but she just howls.
It also doesn't fix this being afraid to go out. 
Thanks for any helpful suggestions.
Estelle


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I had this same problem with the yard at night. Piper would not poop outside once it got dark and then get up in the middle of the night and poop by the back door. I put up some more lights in the yard and starting putting up a gate to block her from her "poop spot" at night. I'm hoping she will get over it and the gate has stopped the surprise by the door in the morning. Maybe you can try putting a gate at your bedroom door at night?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I never had the problem before but a couple of my dogs do not like to go out at night...My female Hav Misty...and my new Bolonka Khloe both my males are fine, I go down the stars with them as long as they go I do not care if they want to go right back in. My males are ok with night time outside so I try to get them all out at once before I go to bed, if there is a problem during the eve I get them all out with all the lights on and I do go down the stairs and stand in the middle of the yard. Yeah I know dum me, I don't care it works.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

This post made me laugh because none of my other dogs have been afraid but these guys sure are...of course they have heard the coyotes howl so maybe they have good reason! I always go out with them and they are ok but they won't go out unless I go in the yard with them....but first little twig snapping and they are racing back to the house......my bedroom is by the back door and two ring the bells if they get up in the middle of the night and need out...the other one usually whines at me and I wake up....

One thought and this has improved for me lately....I put them back on a feeding schedule of 6 and 6......I pick up the food by 7pm each night which has eliminated their need to go out in the middle of the night..I'm not sure what your feeding schedule is but you may want to look at changing it if she is eating late........

By the way...mine are two and this night time activity started a few months ago....I'm trying to stop it more because I am exhausted getting up in the middle of the night because I don't fall right back to sleep!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I guess I should be glad I am not alone in this....It is a strange that it has happened with yours around the same age. I am guilty of letting her eat a little later sometimes. She is a very picky eater and somedays goes the whole day without eating until 6 or 8. I close my bedroom door because I am leery about her pooping in the rest of the house, better my bathroom. She wakes me in the morning with much barking and jumping on me but doesn't do it if she is going in that bathroom? 

I am going to try and feed her no later than 6...if she doesn't eat maybe she will be hungrier the next day and eat earlier. 

My husband thinks this is outlandiish...keeps on saying he has never seen a dog afraid of their own great big fenced in yard. I told him we never had a dog that doesn't like to get her feet wet either. 

Oh well she is sooooooooooo cute! 
Estelle and Izzy wishing us all some success and a good nights sleep


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I have never fed Cassie past 6pm, except for a treat or two. She has been really good about sleeping through the night. I crated her for the first couple months with no problems, but then she started fussing more, and I let her sleep in bed. She always stayed quiet and hardly knew she was there. Lately she has been using my robe as a bed, and loving it. So, last night I put it beside the bed where her crate used to be, and she slept there all night! 
Getting back to the yard thing...I used to, and still do stand out in the yard to keep her company, and get her to potty. She still doesn't like to be outside by herself. Now she will sit and look at me from across the room like she is saying I want to go out, but I want you to come too. She mostly is trained, but still slips up. Could she be testing her limits? There was a time when she didn't want to get her feet wet, but it doesn't seem to bother her now. I also try very hard to make her pee right before we go to sleep. She usually complies, and we can sleep better. I have also been using newspaper in the garage and in my master bath for potty. I still can't believe she doesn't rip it up!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think it is natural, she is small and vulnerable.
Will she go out, close to the house on a leash, alongside your husband?


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh yes, she will walk all around and up and down our driveway (really long one). We live in a very wooded area, no other houses, right on the shore. Didn't do this when she was just a puppy, actually just started. Is very out going and loves people and going to town so is not shy or skittish. We think something must have come by the fence and she can still smell it... But living in the woods means a lot of little (and not too little creatures). Just hope it is not an on going problem. With this nicer weather it is not difficult to go out there with her...but will be difficult in the winter if it gets to be a habit.
Estelle & Izzy


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry isnt exactly scared of the yard, but he sometimes peers closely into a spot and then jumps suddenly. I think he might be sensing critters in the grass. Frogs? Bugs? Wasp nests? Who knows! Sometimes he goes around carefully inspecting every inch of ground before he locates the perfect place to poop. The critters definitely make him nervous.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I wonder if this all means they ARE really smart? They are small and vulnerable and need to be ...out there in the wilds of the backyard!

Izzy just told me she is not a wimp...just wise to the ways of the forest!

Estelle and izzy


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Estelle, is it not an option to set up a potty tray or liter box system in your bathroom for her to use at night? If you do live in a wooded area with creatures, she may sense that she is not safe. There was a forum member a few months ago who had one of her Havs taken by an animal when it leaped over her walled or fenced back yard, grabbed her Hav and took off with her (I think it was a bobcat). We always take Augie out to potty on leash, and there have been times where he has planted his feet and absolutely refused to budge. His last potty of the night is around 10 to 10:30. One night recently, he had been acting strangely, and had acted funny earlier in the day. When he refused to go, I told DH to maybe try the front yard - sure enough, he went right away. We have coyotes around here - well, I think they are in most areas - but I am wondering if that isn't what he is smelling when he does this. The next day then, he was fine. There is a path along a drainage slough that we used to walk often, where I KNOW there are coyotes, and there were times when he would plant his feet and the only way to get him to continue would have been to drag him around by the leash. I have learned to listen as I feel they can sense and know better than I.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it will be a good thing when Bella arrives,as generally they eat a little better when there is competition,also they might give each other courage,our 2 can sometimes be a force to be reckoned with when we are out as they gang up together,they give each other Dutch courage!Personally I think if you or your husband just sit out in your yard during fine weather and play with Izzy whilst giving her plenty of treats,she will gradually get over her fear,but don't push it let her go at her own pace!By the way our first Hav,Dizzie, was an appalling eater at first,and wanted me to stand over him whilst he ate,but as his confidence grew so did his waist!Our little Nellie has many strange ways,sometimes she creeps about the room as if she is guilty of some terrible crime!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Just wanted to say that even though I have no problem with my guys going into the yard I do have one that HATES to get his feet wet. If it is raining he will hold it for hours rather than having to go out. And, if the grass is wet, wether it be because of dew or rain, he will find a spot on the sidewalk and go and will not let his paws touch that horrible, wet grass. However, he races around like a madman in the snow and has no problem with that at all. Crazy nut!!!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> I wonder if this all means they ARE really smart? They are small and vulnerable and need to be ...out there in the wilds of the backyard!
> 
> Izzy just told me she is not a wimp...just wise to the ways of the forest!
> 
> Estelle and izzy


I would try the leash and let her tell you what she is comfortable with. Since it is spring time there may be new animal smells that frighten her. There is a very tragic and sad story on this forum about a little hav that was grabbed out of a fenced back yard (I think CA) by a large bob cat or cougar. Let her tell you if she is worried. Welcome! My step son previously lived in Maine and I love it there, especally LL Bean!! LOL


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

First let me say thank you for all the suggestions. Setting up a potty situation for night time...definitely an option. One thing is that I am concerned it would become a habit. But will keep it in mind if all else fails. 

Since the weather is so much nicer I will try all the other good suggestions. Maybe just walk her out in front on the leash in the evening. Hopefully when the new puppy comes home she will bolster her courage. 

As to that post about the cougar or mountain lion taking that poor little hav, I remember reading that post. I wept for that poor family....and dog...it still makes me teary eyed just thinking about it.

thank heavens fox and coyote are the only two around here that could jump and they would have a hard time clearing our fence. Now the bears could knock it down (guess) but we have never seen one around the house. I watch out for eagles ( there are many here on the coast) and 
am very glad izzy weighs 15 pounds!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oop hit the wrong button. 

Thanks again to you and your beautiful fur pups.
They really are special and so are all of you!
Estelle and Izzy


----------

